# Looking for Carver in Harrisburg PA area



## Katie Bug (May 2, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a pine tree leaning rather heavily over a garage. This tree also happens to be in our Butterfly garden. 

I was hoping to find someone in the area to come and carve a/some butterflies in the stump. Anyone know how to go about finding someone qualified?

Thanks in advance,

Katie


----------



## Tom Pski (May 14, 2007)

I know a guy, check out the cat he did at 3021 N 4th St in Harrisburg. Also you could see the work he has done at Ski Roundtop. His website is 
http://www.bdhcustomchainsawcarving.com/index.html
Tell him you got his name from Tom the ski instructors at Roundtop also a friend of the women who he did the carving for on N 4th St. He should remember me, maybe not. He is a good guy.


----------

